# Hawthorn Comet



## carlalotta (Nov 4, 2016)

Picked up this two speed Hawthorn comet over the weekend. It should clean up really nice with a little elbow grease


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## jkent (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice, I love these bikes.
Great score!
Jkent


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice score!


----------



## ranman (Nov 7, 2016)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Nov 8, 2016)

Awesome! I have a similar bike that is one of my favorites. Wish mine had he two speed though. Very cool.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 13, 2016)

Well it didn't take long but this bike found a new home with a fellow caber  can't wait to see it all cleaned up and getting some rides in!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 13, 2016)

Was there a rehoming fee?


----------



## jkent (Nov 14, 2016)

I din't even know it was for sale...... 
I would have at least made an offer.
JKent


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 14, 2016)

Sweet indeed for sure.


----------



## ranman (Nov 14, 2016)

It is home now. I hope to have it cleaned scrubbed and road ready by end of spring. Working on a spray bombed Colorflow first. Trying to get the Colorflow cleaned up for the ST. Patrick's Day parade. Thanks Carlalotta!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice!! Maybe we'll see this in Columbia, Mo. 2017?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 14, 2016)

jkent said:


> I din't even know it was for sale......
> I would have at least made an offer.
> JKent




Yeah, I would have taken a crack at it myself.


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 14, 2016)

I wasn't planning on selling it until spring after I cleaned it up. Ranman hooked me up with a killer bike awhile back so he got first shot at it


----------



## videoranger (Nov 17, 2016)

Here's my '39 Comet that I purchased from a guy that got it on Christmas 1939. Rides like a dream.


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 17, 2016)

The Snyder built red Comet would look better with this stoplight rack.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-hawthorne-stoplight-brake-light-rack.100206/


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 18, 2016)

videoranger said:


> Here's my '39 Comet that I purchased from a guy that got it on Christmas 1939. Rides like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 384758



I bet it is a 40 with the curves


----------



## ranman (Nov 18, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Nice!! Maybe we'll see this in Columbia, Mo. 2017?



Hope so Rob. Sorry it took so long to respond - been working out of town all week.


----------



## ranman (Nov 18, 2016)

carlalotta said:


> I wasn't planning on selling it until spring after I cleaned it up. Ranman hooked me up with a killer bike awhile back so he got first shot at it



And I appreciate it! If I stumble onto another killer bike I wonder who I will contact first...hmmmm....Carlalotta without a doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranman (Nov 18, 2016)

videoranger said:


> Here's my '39 Comet that I purchased from a guy that got it on Christmas 1939. Rides like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 384758



Very nice!


----------

